# Gesucht: schlankes Server OS mit grafischer Oberfläche



## brunsti (4. Dezember 2016)

*Gesucht: schlankes Server OS mit grafischer Oberfläche*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt. Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Betriebssystem für meinen kleinen Heimserver , der eigentlich nur als Datengrab und Multimediaquelle genutzt wird. Bisher setzte ich auf Windows Home Server, allerdings bekomme ich, warum auch immer, diese Plattform nicht mehr stabil in den live Betrieb. 

Was soll das OS können? 
Da die Hardware das Bottelneck darstellt und zudem die Anwendungen überschaubar sind, brauche ich nicht viel:
- Mediaserver für Streaming auf Telefon (Android), Tablet (Android), Windows Notebooks und Desktops sowie an unsere Smart TV (Samsung). Wichtig: MKV Support!
- Userspezielle Datenfreigabe
- Druckserver
- grafische Oberfläche
- Raid0 Support
- vorkonfigurierbar für unbeaufsichtigte Installation vom Stick (kein Monitorport am Server)

Ich bin im Bereich Linux noch recht frisch, möchte aber schön schnell schön viel lernen - von daher wäre ein Schubser in die richtige Richtung perfekt (je ausführlicher desto besser natürlich)

Das wichtigste zum Schluss: es handelt sich um ein HP Datavault X312 mit 4 x 1TB Platten.

Vorab schon jetzt ein großes Danke für euren Support.


----------



## nur (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gesucht: schlankes Server OS mit grafischer Oberfläche*

Hier Server-Betriebssysteme - NAS Selber Bauen findest du vielleicht antworten..


----------



## Cheytac (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gesucht: schlankes Server OS mit grafischer OberflÃ¤che*

Ich würde OpenSUSE nehmen. Sollte alles über YaST konfigurierbar sein.

Wenn man es möglichst schlank haben will, kann man das System auch ohne grafische Oberfläche installieren und yast über das cli bedienen. Das funktioniert dann ähnlich der Konfiguration in einem BIOS: http://opensuse-guide.org/images/screenshots/yast-ncurses.png


----------



## DataDino (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gesucht: schlankes Server OS mit grafischer Oberfläche*

Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten zur Realisierung. OpenSuse hat natürlich mit Yast und der ncurses-Oberfläche einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Distributionen. Unter Debian sowie Ubuntu liefert allerdings Aptitude zumindest für die Paketverwaltung eine ncurses-UI mit.

Man kann sich natürlich für die einzelnen Konfigurationen Tools auf Basis von ncurses zusammensuchen. Aber ich glaub mit einer VNC oder X-Forwarding-Lösung ist man auch gut bedient.

Aber am einfachsten kommst du natürlich mit Windows weg. Im übrigen kannst du auf so tolle Sachen wie Windows Home Server verzichten. Ein Windows 7 Pro (wegen dem Remotezugang) tut es für deine Zwecke auch. Man muss das System nur gut kennen und an den richtigen Stellen abspecken. Eine unbeaufsichtigte Installation lässt sich mit NTLite (ich glaub so hieß das) erstellen. Über Netzwerkfreigaben kannnst du deine Laufwerke im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellen. Raid ist nur eine Einstellungssache und es liefert auch direkt einen Streamingserver (sogar in der Home-Edition) mit. Theoretisch kannst du also ohne weitere Software schon alles benötigten Dienste im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang einen Windows 7 Server hier laufen gehabt und mit den richtigen Update-Einstellungen läuft das ganze ohne zu murren durch.


----------



## ragnar_ (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gesucht: schlankes Server OS mit grafischer Oberfläche*

Ich würde OpenMediaVault wählen.

Mit dem OMV-Extras Plugin CUPS hast du dann noch einen Druckerserver. Der Rest deiner aufgezählten Dienste unterstützt OMV von Haus aus.
Die Bedienung des Systems selbst läuft nachher über eine Weboberfläche statt.

Das Problem hierbei wird der fehlende Monitorport sein. Da würde ich eine 30€ Grafikkarte bei Amazon holen und nach der Installation wieder ausbauen.

Ich hab seit langer Zeit OMV zu Hause als Datenspeicher laufen von dem regelmäßig gestreamed wird. Es gibt übrigens auch noch ein DLNA Plugin.

Falls du Fragen hast meld dich einfach


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Gesucht: schlankes Server OS mit grafischer Oberfläche*

Ist das Raid 0 ein Schreibfehler?
Bei einem Fileserver würde man eher ein Raid 1 oder 5 nehmen.

Ein äußerst stabiles Betriebssystem für so was wäre Cent OS.
Das ist der freie Ableger vom Red Hat Linux für Unternehmen.

Bei deinem Anforderungsprofil, würd ich eher ein fertiges NAS von Synology oder QNAP empfehlen.
Synology DiskStation DS416J Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da hast du halt so wenig Arbeit wie möglich und läuft auch äußerst stabil.


----------

